# Problem



## EmeraldBlitz (May 25, 2008)

I am having pant problems. Their growth is slow and the lower leave are drieing up as well as yellowing. What could the problem be?   I will try to get pics up asap. thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 25, 2008)

unfortunately, no one can't give any advice until pics get put up... or a VERY detailed explaination of the opperation is given... age, COMPLETE conditions, including feeding schedule, if any yet.... I mean... if it's an older plant, older leaves die off... know what I mean?


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 25, 2008)

They are a few months old but look like a few weeks, some being a inch tall others close to 6 inches. They are in mg organic soil with no feeding other then water. The leaves are turning brown around the outer edges, starting more near the tip. also it is yellowing with slightly noticeable greener dots thats you see before the browning and eventual dying of the leaves. it starts near the bottom leaves and moves up. the top leaves look normal. they get sunlight based on how long the day is seeing as they are in what a  southern facing window. what else could help?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 25, 2008)

MG soil... that's yer prob...

get it out of that crap (sorry, TBG ) and into not pre-ferted soil.

yes, you CAN grow in that stuff... but I wouldn't recommend it to a newbie. it is a weed, but it is finiky... some strains more than others... if you can, transplant into something like Pro Mix or Fox Farms or some other premium potting soil with no nutes added already.

trust me... I've been doing this for many years....

ah sheet... what the hell am I doing?.. sorry man... reread and understood this time... hmmm... I'm having simillar situations with some of my stuff... might just be screwed up seeds, like mine are... I'm giving straight ph'd water in nuetral soil myself, and some of my plants are displaying screw-ups too... it might just be a case of the seeds/strain themselves... hmmmm... need pics, bud


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 25, 2008)

Ok. I can get some of that on tuesday but until then is there any way to prevent further damage to the plants? I can get the fox farm ocean forest but its a few towns away so i guess i better get ready for a drive lol


----------



## Brouli (May 25, 2008)

Aman Brother i would not usa that on my plants even if i got it for free.


Ocean Forest thats a way to go


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 25, 2008)

don't do nothing to them until them... they will not die... let them dry out... you HAVE to let them do that anyways... sounds like you wouldn't be watering very often anyways, seeings how they are that small.....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 25, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> Ocean Forest thats a way to go


 
actually... I think Premier Pro Mix HP is the way to go... but... I'm not a yank


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 25, 2008)

Now when i put them in the new soil should i rinxse the roots off and completely take them out of the mg or should i just get bigger pots and transplant that way?


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 25, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 26, 2008)

what I would do is... transplant into the final size pot when u transplant, and do so when the soil is still kind of moist... this will allow the soil to crumble away when you do the transplant. just be careful, and you shouldn't have any probs. the old soil does not necessarily have to be COMPLETELY removed (you don't have to rinse the roots off), just for the most part.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

They are a few months old and the biggest ones are only 6 inches tall??? If this is the case, I would just scrap them and start fresh. Get some good soil. Pro mix is great stuff. You will have fantastic results with it. Your seedlings should be 6 inches tall in a couple weeks or so....not months...Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 26, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> They are a few months old and the biggest ones are only 6 inches tall??? If this is the case, I would just scrap them and start fresh. Get some good soil. Pro mix is great stuff. You will have fantastic results with it. Your seedlings should be 6 inches tall in a couple weeks or so....not months...Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.




Dnt do that!!!! hahahaha why would he do that?!?!?! They're already started up and i dont think they are in TERRIBLE condition. but i will admit at a couple months, 1-6 inches is terrible. keep the larger ones atleast, and as everyone else recommended get some good soil. stay away from that miracle grow all together! dont over feed them, and when you put em in the new buckets, flush em out. then continue feeding them from there.

and no disrespect smokeybear, just thought if he's got somethin goin, might as well let him go through the trouble so as to next time, he'll have an idea of what to do without having to ask ya know?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 26, 2008)

in my defense! you cant learn without first having gone through the troubles of your situation!


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 31, 2008)

Well guy I got the Fox Farm Soil. They growing store I went to did not have any Pro-Mix. I got some of the Ocean Forest mix. Also I got the Grow Big nutrient mix from Fox Farm as well. I put them in as of last Tuesday, and they seem to be doing better though they are still browning at the tips. Their is no more yellowing of the leaves though. I have only been watering with tap water I leave to sit overnight. They do have more growth for the most part. Though I think some were so stunted and under developed that they wont make it. I can hope though right . Well does any one have an idea why the leaves could be browning at the tips still?


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 31, 2008)

Also, when I transplanted the plants I took them out of the pots and removed as much soil as possible. After removing the soil I rinsed the roots off to remove as much of the remaining soil particles from the plant then planted them in the new pots and soil. They seem seem to have taken the transplant ok seeing as its almost been 4 full days and they are still alive. The roots also seem under developed and I was wondering if that could be part of why the plants are browning and dying at the tips.


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

from you earlier post ,if i understand, they tips are browning/yellowing on old/bottom growth...with newer growth being fine. if ph is good i would lean towards a N deficiancy as the new growth will _steal N from old growth if it needs it...your grow big should solve it.  without pics thats my best guess, and i too would never use MG( except maybe to practice my problem solving skills!)good luck and happy trails_


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

roots white and fuzzy? or tan/brown? or white and rubbery?


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 31, 2008)

The roots were a pearl white, though like I said they didn't have a very good root ball growth. When I transplanted them I also made sure to use a generous amount of soil down before I put the plant to make sure the roots had growing room. Do you think it could just be a little bit of shock from the new enviroment?  Do you think maybe some rooting mix could help with the browning of the leaves so the roots could take in more nutees? Also the Browning is on the tips of most the middle leaves and all of the lower ones so you could be right. Though I would have thought the Fox Farm soil I had would have prevented that from continuing seeing as it is supposed to have tons of organic composted nutes in it.


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 31, 2008)

Do you think I should add a dose of the Grow Big to the next watering?


----------



## crazyc411 (May 31, 2008)

I would let them rest up from transplanting for a couple days, maybe until the soil dries out. then i would add 1/4 or 1/2 strength growbig to the water. im having the same leaf tip browning as you so hopefully i can fix it too


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 31, 2008)

Well it was Teusday night that I transplanted them. The soil has dried out today and I watered it like 2 hours ago.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 31, 2008)

eh i tried lol


----------



## lyfr (May 31, 2008)

i would give them a light dose of the grow big every other watering till grow picks up...then slowly bump up nutes. dont do to much too fast, let the things youve changed have a chance to work.


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry I am just overzealous


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2008)

EB.. if they're in fresh FFOF soil, they don't need any nutrients or addatives for the moment. "IMHP" .. LEAVE 'EM ALONE..  let them recover from all they've been put through, for a few days (a week).  Give 'em a drink _when they get thirsty_, don't over water.


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Jun 3, 2008)

Yea I decided to do a few days of letting them sit and see how they do and they are great. I thought some would maybe die because of the full removal of soil and cleaning the roots off of all the mg mix i had used. one was even a runt with two leave left that were almost dead and it seems like that one is even gonna make it. but now they are all growing and i can notice new growth every hour of the day. The small one is still coming along but slower though i will try and posts pics and i wanna say thanjk you for everyone willing to take time to help me out.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 4, 2008)

great news EB, glad to hear it!


----------

